# how to keep furniture from moving on ceramic tile



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello to all,

Have 2-3 pieces of furniture and they always seem to move backwards. the front set of legs are on an area rug and the back set are on tile floors. I used the rubber furniture cups/squares, but the center of the legs push down ans bend the ends up of they eventually slide. I even took duct tape and and made double sticking sides and they too eventually give...

thank you in advance for your help,
tstex


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

There are a number of products that slip over the legs and claim to prevent sliding, although I've not tried them. Is the furniture in question up against a wall? If so, you could use some scrap wood to create a spacer between the leg and wall/baseboard.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

thanks len - all of the furniture in ques has plenty of space behind so wood braces cannot be applied...good thinking though...

I've hit the web and of course there are a fair amt of suggestions, but I much rather hear from you guys are your real-life experiences on what works, what does not and what works for awhile then fails as I have now -thanks again, tstex


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Find an old worn tire, cut a few squares from the tread area.

Cement these squares to your square cups that you mentioned.

This will give your cups more stability, and should not flex as much.

Best way is to teach whomever is arising from the chairs how to rise without using the chair as a leverage point.

But as we age we are not able to spring up on out own leg power, we need something to use as a leverage point. 


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The furniture manufacturers are idiots. Unless a person is 6'-12" with a 36" femoral there's no way in hell to gracefully get out of a living room chair or couch and even some 

dining chairs are iffy.


----------



## jyoungs (Apr 8, 2020)

That's a great question, Tstex. One way that I would recommend to keep furniture from slipping and sliding on ceramic tile is to attach rubber on the bottom. There are rubber patches that can be stuck on to the ends of things that can be cut into whatever shape you need them to be and it can really help with grip


----------

